# Thunderstruck TSM2500 chargers and EVCC



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with this setup?

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/pfc-ii-2500-x2-and-charge-controller.html

I'm installing it now with an Orion BMS for a 153.6 volt conversion. I'm paralleling the two chargers and wiring it with the EVCC for a J1772 setup.

So far, there seems to be alot of wiring involved but it's getting there. Not sure when I'll have it completed.

But I wanted to know if anyone has finished installing it and want to know how it's working for them.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I have just received a single TSM2500 charger, no controller as i'm planning to build the CAN controller myself.

Unfortunally theres not a lot of documentation provided by Thunderstruck about the charger itself. The Thunderstruck manual is just a wrap-up about some connections but theres no mentioning of the LED flashing error-codes at all. There are also more connections to the charger but the manual says only 'not-used' .. Well I dont think they're not used otherwise they won't be there would they...

I did receive a CAN communication protocol document which i believe is part of a bigger manual provided by the charger manufacturer which i think is Chinese.

If someone has more information about the Led flashing error codes that would be great. Also if someone has 'the bigger manual' let me know.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

The controller bit

http://evwest.com/support/EV%20Charger%20Controller%20v2.3.pdf

The charger box itself

http://evwest.com/support/ThunderStruck%20TSM2500%20ManualV1.05.pdf


----------



## TROU (Apr 29, 2010)

I looked every where for years for a charger for 36 winston 100amh batts
they sent my tsm2500 to NZ in good time ..witha 6 ft wire loom ..great instructions ..all the info ull ever need ..preprogramed.. and a great price !!
TROU BAYLISS


----------



## summetj (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the dual TSM2500 with EVCC working in my S-10 pickup (128 volt system). My understanding was that the max voltage on that charger went up to 144, but perhaps they sold you a higher power one... 

It is charging fine for me (but I had to physically send the EVCC back to them for a firmware upgrade, as the firmware they sent me had some bugs, one of which made the bootloader/upgrader not work.)

Any particular questions?

Jay


----------



## Lazerus (May 20, 2016)

Hey Prensel,


i do have two TSM2500 Charger. But iam urgently needing the CAN BUS Protocol. Unfortunately my Supplier did send the wrong one...


Can you send it to me? You would be a big help! Iam searching for it for hours.....


Please PM me.



Thanks alot and kind regards,


Bernd


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,




Did you check/ask at Thunderstruck EV ?


----------



## Lazerus (May 20, 2016)

Hey ,

no i didn't but i do have the protocol now and the charger is working very nice.


Thx for your advice. 

Regards Bernd

Gesendet von meinem FP2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steveclunn (Sep 5, 2011)

we use these in our business.( Greenshedconversions.com) Good Chargers.. easy to install and GOOD tech support from the company.


----------



## Lazerus (May 20, 2016)

steveclunn said:


> we use these in our business.( Greenshedconversions.com) Good Chargers.. easy to install and GOOD tech support from the company.


Yeah I'm very pleased by the performance of these chargers. I had a Zivan NG3 before. But these are much more efficient, quieter, smaller, lighter and more powerful. And they are affordable! I was searching very long for a charger with these specs.... Most newer (OEM) units are for a 400V'ish voltage range....  

Let's see whether they are durable as well.

Gesendet von meinem FP2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Did anyone ever find the LED light code for this charger (TSM2500)?

I just got mine and wired it up. The EVCC is working fine but the charger is flashing Green, Red, 3xYellow. All the EVCC is telling me is that there is an error during charge. 

The manual says if there is any combination of lights flashing to contact Thunder Struck, very annoying.


----------



## summetj (Mar 30, 2011)

The Thunderstruck manual unhelpfully says:
"Flashing Yellow, Red and Green in Various
Orders - Charging has recently stopped or has a
Fault with Charger or Batteries. Contact
Thunderstruck-ev.com."


So you might want to contact thunderstruck for technical support.


I was able to find a Chinese website that sold a very similar charger, and it says:


"4 Charging timeout - R-G-Y-Y-Y---"


So the Red Green Yellow Yellow Yellow is probably a "Charging timeout" error (whatever that means....you might check the timeout values in the EVCC to make sure they are in minutes vs seconds, etc.... I don't know if the EVCC sends a timeout value to the charger(s) or if it handles it internally)


If you want to look at the full website, you can download my PDF of it from 2015 here:


https://www.summet.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CH4100-series_more_info.pdf


----------



## Mustang101 (Apr 17, 2008)

summetj said:


> I was able to find a Chinese website that sold a very similar charger, and it says:
> 
> 
> "4 Charging timeout - R-G-Y-Y-Y---"
> ...


Thanks, that's helpful. I'll did just check and it's showing 100 hr but still flashing. Waiting to hear back from TS.


----------



## Mustang101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Update, charger is working now. The light code apparently meant the proxi wire wasn't grounded. It's used to sense the J1772 connector, but I currently am simply using a standard outlet.


----------

